# Hapkido Terminology



## Skip Cooper (Apr 4, 2007)

I am looking for Korean terminology as it applies to Hapkido. I am familiar with the Japanese terms, such as kote-gaeshi, ikkyo, nikkyo, irimi-nage, and such. If anyone can point me into the right direction, it would be much appreciated. Fortunately, my teacher knows what I am talking about when I refer to the techniques in their Japanese form, but it confuses the other students.


----------



## Dusty (Apr 4, 2007)

hi Skip. give this one a try. it is a combination of tkd and hapkido.
Dusty, kwanjang
http://www.martialartsresource.com/korean/korframe.htm


----------



## Paul B (Apr 4, 2007)

Hiya Skip,

While Dusty has pointed out that great resource..I doubt that you'll find what you're looking for specifically. 

Korean terminolgy,as I understand it, is usually codified according to method..not so much according to the individual technique contained _within_ the method.

What I mean to say is that your Nikkyo(J. Kote Mawashi) and Sankyo(J. Kote Hineri) would find themselves lumped together under the very generic Korean heading "Sohn Mok Sool".


----------



## matt.m (Apr 4, 2007)

Paul B said:


> Hiya Skip,
> 
> While Dusty has pointed out that great resource..I doubt that you'll find what you're looking for specifically.
> 
> ...


 

Yeah,

I noticed the distinct difference between the terminolgy specific art of judo as opposed to generalizations of a set of techniques.....son mok soo, eui bok soo, kibon soo, etc.


----------



## Skip Cooper (Apr 5, 2007)

Paul B said:


> Hiya Skip,
> 
> While Dusty has pointed out that great resource..I doubt that you'll find what you're looking for specifically.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks Paul. This is exactly what I have experienced in Hapkido.


----------



## Dusty (Apr 5, 2007)

oops. i guess i should have read the full question. when i saw techniques, i thought punch, kick, etc. my bad.
Hey Paul. hows it going? you coming down to florida next weekend?


----------



## Shaderon (Apr 5, 2007)

Try this, it's the Korean terminology thread

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=47421


----------

